# Moving to Yokohama in August



## Hugo75

Hi all, 

I am close to signing a 12 months (renewable) contract for a position in Yokohama. I would move in August with my wife and 4 young children (4,3 and a twin of 1). I think we will try to find a property in Naka-ward, as there are many international schools. I have been through this topic and other Japan items, but I have a few practical questions. Hopefully I can get some feedback from the 'locals', thanks in advance. 

1. Should we ship our bikes? I read somewhere Japan is rather bike-friendly, it is safe to drive with the kids as well?
2. The traditional International Schools (YIS, Saint Maur) are very expensive, especially their one-time registration fees of 5000-8000 US$ per kid are crazy... Does anybody have experience with Hand in Hand, Yokohama Union Church or Hitokoe Yokohama? I receive a fixed maximum annual schooling allowance, I would be able to put the oldest two at any of these schools. 
3. Any international, english speaking nurseries that accept children under 18 months close to Naka-ward?
4. I received a salary tax simulation, it seems I pay a certain percentage for public health care. I would pay 30% of each consult. What would be a typical consult cost when you pay 30%? What if you get serious sick and you have to go hospital? Will they charge 30% of a lot which is still a lot? Do foreigners get ripped off? I received a quote for an international private health insurance but I'd rather solve that locally. What are typical additional benefits from a Japanse health insurance, what is more or less the monthly cost for a family of 6?
5. Is it possible to lease a car for 12 months? I just found regular car rentals sites, but then you pay at least 70 euro per day. 
6. Do you know any country clubs in Yokohama that provide a swimming pool and social activities, for a reasonable monthly value without large entrance / registration fee?


----------



## Mattw

A couple of guys at another forum suggest not bringing your bikes to Japan. Here is the link:

Problems taking my bicycle to Japan? - bicycles cycling rules | Ask MetaFilter - goo.gl/AX6rR


----------



## larabell

Their reasoning seems weak. One guy had a Japanese bike stolen in the US (irrelevent) and recommends buying a bike here but bringing your own seat tube and seat because the ones here are too short. Why would you want to spend money buying new bikes if you've already got bikes you like and your employer is willing to ship them with the rest of your stuff (that's an assumption I made based on the original post -- if you're paying to ship them yourself, that changes the equation a bit). 25K-yen will buy you something you can ride but that's not including all the extras -- and it sounds like we're talking at least four bikes if the whole family wants to ride together and that's not chump change.

There are certainly a ton of overweight "granny bikes" here but it's not true that Western style bikes don't exist. I've seen many different styles of bikes and, in fact, I ride a mountain bike (purchased here but no different from what I could get in the States).

BTW, one of the guys claims that Japanese bikes are easier to ride when you're drunk. I doubt that's true (speaking from experience) but, in any event, it might be worth mentioning that riding a bike while drunk in Japan carries the same penalties as driving drunk -- though I've never seen the cops enforce that particular rule. Besides, the easiest bike to ride drunk is the one you've already been riding for years while not drunk.

I'd still bring the bikes.


----------



## Hugo75

Larabell is right, I em entitled to ship my furniture, so it would be a matter of adding the bike in the container. If is still fits within my allowance  

Any other feedback about my other points, especially items 2 - 5 are a concern...


----------



## yokohamite

The co-pay for the public health insurance varies with the treatment. Recently, I was treated for an ear infection, including cleaning the ear and taking a culture, for about 1000 yen. A regular visit to renew my blood pressure medication, with the doctor taking my blood pressure and asking a few questions, cost about 2000 yen (as did three months' worth of pills). 

BTW, there is at least one English-speaking doctor in Naka-ku who accepts the public health insurance (Bluff Clinic).


----------



## yokohamite

Basically, I would go with the public (national) health insurance. The fees charged for various services are fixed under it; with private insurance, the fees for the same services can be much higher--and the insurance is probably much more expensive. It's served us well over the years. We've not needed to be hospitalized, mercifully, but emergency room care for a broken bone in the foot was almost free (including crutches). Plus if you do have a serious illness, a tax deduction kicks in for medical expenses over, as I recall, 200,000 yen a month. 

On the school front, I would be inclined to think the Yokohama Union Church program would be worth checking out, if only because I know and like the pastors.

Re country club: check out Yokohama Country and Athletic Club. Lots of activities, including kids' programs, and there is a term membership with a lower joining fee.


----------



## Hugo75

Cheers Yokohamite, I think we will just start with public health care facilities indeed and take it from there.


----------



## yokohamite

There is, after all, a reason why Japan has such a long life expectancy . . . and, especially with the Bluff Clinic (and probably other clinics as well) able to work with patients in English, the public health insurance is a good deal.

BTW, for other resources, you might look at the TELL (Tokyo English Life Line) site; their TELL-Wiki has a lot of online resources.


----------



## yokohamite

On bikes--lots of people bike with their kids on board in Yokohama. Do remember, though, that Yokohama is very hilly; some of those slopes always defeat me.


----------



## Hugo75

Difficult choice, I received another excellent offer for Qatar (Doha). It is the first time in my career that I really have difficulties in defining the best path forward. 

Yokohama would be a 12 months contract (which could be renewed for another 12 months). For Japan, I would have to organize and pay private health insurance, cost for relocating furnitures, school, lease car, new electronics etc. But then again, still after organizing and paying all these items above, the net earning in US$ will be ± 25% higher for the Japan offer. So besides the stress to relocate the financial offer for Japan might seems be better, although Japan will be more expensive than Doha.... And Japan is not an obvious location to work in, a bit more of an adventure compared to the western oriented Middle East. 

Doha is a permanent staff position and offers a full expat deal including car, school, relocation, medical, house, utilities, flight ticket. 

Allthough I think we can rent something nice in Yokohama (housing allowance 6000 US$/month should provide a 4 bedroom 150-180 m2 house in Naka-ku), in Doha the allowance of 5000 US$/month would result in a 5 bedroom 300 m2 villa in a wonderfull gated community with swimming pool, tennis court, restaurants, cinema etc. And around 80-100 expat families with young children around us which will be lovely for the kids. 

At this moment I think Doha would be the better offer, especially because of our young children. Off course there is 4 months of intense heat, but the other 8 months seem a bit like a permanent holiday. I think the overall quality of life for a family would be better in Doha than in Yokohama. 

Anybody here on this Japan forum with Qatar/Oman/Emirates living experience? This is a extremely difficult decision for us as a family and any input from somebody who lived in both locations would be extremely helpfull.


----------



## nomadian

Hugo,

I have been living in Yokohama for 3 months now and was previously in Saudi for 2 years with extensive travel around the Middle East. Within a heart beat I would recommend Qatar over Japan. 

I will add that I travel single though so what I say might not apply. 

The quality of expat life in Qatar is great, and continuosly on the up, the weather, the fellow expats and the location to home and onwards travel is great. It is an easy life where labor is cheap so if you and your wife want a maid/cleaner/nanny you can have one. 

The laguage barrier is another thing. Without Japanese in Yokohama it is a little bit of a struggle, and although you can pick it up, you will still have no idea what is being said and it can sometimes feel alienating. The Arabs have a much better grasp of English. 

The policy towards foreigners. In the middle east you are seen as someone coming in to help their country, in Japan you are seen as an outsider. 

Tax free in Qatar - nothing more needs to be said

Cost of living, I would say Qatar and Japan are pretty similar other than petrol being cheaper in Qatar. Which brings me on to my next point, there is no point renting a car in Japan as unless you want to pay silly prices for parking and get stuck in traffic you are better of using their great public transport. 

The family, I am presumming the wife will not work and look after the kids and therefore she would enjoy Qatar more, as there will be women in similar scenarios such as her where as most of the western families are living in downtown tokyo.

Having lived in both places I see Japan as more of a tourist place and The Middle East somewhere to work.

Hope this helps.


----------



## TheDomingoGroup

*Car Rental Advice*

Hello Hugo,

Many people have responded but I didn't see any address your question about car rental so I will focus on that. I lived in Japan for a total of 10 years on two different assignments so I have a little bit of experience in this regard.

For longer term rentals, check out Toyota Rental Car. When I was winding up a 4 year assignment in Osaka I had to return the vehicle I had been on a long-term lease contract with. So I had my secretary check around and she found Toyota Rent A Car to be the best option. 

I needed a car for about 6 weeks while I was taking care of things and getting ready for the move. They do rent for longer than a month and you don't need to sign up for the typical 36 months for an ordinary lease. I got a Toyota Fielder (very popular car) which is great for getting around town and has plenty of cargo space. I want to say it cost in the neighborhood of 100,000 yen a month. It's quite a bit cheaper than daily or weekly rental but of course not dirt cheap (nothing in Japan is dirt cheap, except umbrellas!)

I hope this helps. As for bikes, if you have space to keep them I would say absolutely positively bring them! If you do not, I can almost guarantee you will be buying a bike within a month of arriving and thinking "I now have bikes in many countries but all I really want is my favorite bike with me now!"

And if you are into sport, Japan has some really excellent mountain biking trails.

Cheers and best of luck!

James


----------

